# Laser to mark fish?



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

A friend of mine who happens to own a fish store recently got a curious looking new addition. An oscar with hearts on both sides. looks like a kid used a crayon and drew hearts on each side. One heart is bluish-grey and the other heart is pinkish-red. She told me that it was mixed in with the other oscars in the same shipment bag. When she called the to verify it, they said it was done with a laser, and they just threw it in as a gift. She told me to take it cause she didnt want people to see it and start asking for it. Didnt want it to develop into some fad. So I'm bringing it home tomorrow. Seemed unusual but who knows, maybe you guys have heard about this technique. I think its pretty sad and inhumane. It looks very healthy and all but still, imagine how painful it must have been.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

you have to post pics man... i have seen people giving piercings to oscars but laser etching? damn...


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

I will try to get some pictures up by tomorrow. Dont know how good they will come out but I will try.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

out of P-Discussion


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I have seen that done on chichlids. Actually I would be very shocked to hear that this was done by laser. The only way I have seen this done is by die injections. It can lead to some problems and is not very humane. Hopefully he will be a great fish for you and last a long time. If I had a shop I would not buy from them anymore there are plenty of good breeders out there.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hats off to her for not wanting it to become a fad. and hats off to you for taking the oscar in. yeah ive heard of this happening, its really quite sick. marking a fish with a laser inscribed heart for a gf? comon man, you might as well sacrifice a goat for her


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> hats off to her for not wanting it to become a fad. and hats off to you for taking the oscar in.  yeah ive heard of this happening, its really quite sick. marking a fish with a laser inscribed heart for a gf? comon man, you might as well sacrifice a goat for her


^^^^totally agree! i have heard too about these so called "fish tattoos". Sick and inhumane!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont know about anyone else, but I only have fishes because I like the natural beauty of them. When stuff like this is done, it makes the fishes less attractive to me. I want something that is all natural and the less humans it sees the better.

Why would anyone do that to a fish? I guess if they fight dogs, what would hold them back from marking fish.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

maknwar said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but I only have fishes because I like the natural beauty of them. When stuff like this is done, it makes the fishes less attractive to me. I want something that is all natural and the less humans it sees the better.
> 
> Why would anyone do that to a fish? I guess if they fight dogs, what would hold them back from marking fish.


^^^ well said. generally if theres any hint of a market for such a thing, certain sellers will do it. its all about money with that, not fish care and education. just like dyed fish. im with you, if it aint natural dont do it.

that goes for all you small dog owners too! lol


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

is there any pic?? its interesting to see how it looks


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but I only have fishes because I like the natural beauty of them. When stuff like this is done, it makes the fishes less attractive to me. I want something that is all natural and the less humans it sees the better.
> 
> Why would anyone do that to a fish? I guess if they fight dogs, what would hold them back from marking fish.


^^^ well said. generally if theres any hint of a market for such a thing, certain sellers will do it. its all about money with that, not fish care and education. just like dyed fish. im with you, if it aint natural dont do it.

that goes for all you small dog owners too! lol
[/quote]

LOL I was thinking the same thing. Next thing youll see are fish with scaba gear on...


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Hold on, I just stopped by the store on my way to work to snap a few crappy pictures. Gimme a minute to upload it... hang on..


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Pink side









Blue side - couldnt get a very good shot

What kind of oscar is it? I kinda like its nature. It was not afraid of my camera and was actually finger chasing. My rbps on the other hand are the biggest sissies.

I am new to oscars so I really dont know much. If anyone can give me some info about them, that would be great. Ive been reading up too, but theres nothing better than advice from some of the more experienced..


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

I've seen mollies with stuff all over them. I asked the owner of the pet store if it was humane and he said it in no way can harm the fish, its ugly and stupid, but apparently its painless...?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bustersmom said:


> Pink side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics. looks silly but the oscar himeslf should turn out to be okay

i have a page i made for oscars, its my personal page, and while id type you out all the info you want i have to get running so ima post a link to it. check it out for some info on oscar...

Oscar Care Website


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I will read up on it now.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Ahh, so its an albino that is dyed..


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

its actually a tattoo

people are tattoing fish now, kinda weird


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

IMO thats cool, except the heart shape is kinda








something like "fry killer" word in it would kick ass


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

"DANGER" hahahahhahaha or skull and cross bones would be awesome


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

bustersmom said:


> A friend of mine who happens to own a fish store recently got a curious looking new addition. An oscar with hearts on both sides. looks like a kid used a crayon and drew hearts on each side. One heart is bluish-grey and the other heart is pinkish-red. She told me that it was mixed in with the other oscars in the same shipment bag. When she called the to verify it, they said it was done with a laser, and they just threw it in as a gift. She told me to take it cause she didnt want people to see it and start asking for it. Didnt want it to develop into some fad. So I'm bringing it home tomorrow. Seemed unusual but who knows, maybe you guys have heard about this technique. I think its pretty sad and inhumane. It looks very healthy and all but still, imagine how painful it must have been.


Well at my work they are sold to us as tattooed oscars. They have ones that say " I heart( actuall heart) U), they had halloween color strips down the sides of some, poka dots, a few others but im to tired to think of the rest.

We dont buy them just because we have alot of complaints the only way we sell them is if someone speacial orders them.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i just think its BS. fish are sold as pets. and yes i know theyre FISH. but it is in some way comparable to laser marking dogs and cats and birds etc...
just because fish cant go YEEEEEEELP!!!!! no one really cares. its like my theory on 90% of vegans. if plants could scream you would starve to death


----------

